# Seeking interviewees



## DTN12

Hi, I'm a NZ author seeing subjects for a new book I'm working on. I'm wanting to make contact with New Zealand women who have chosen to live permanently abroad in order to be with their non NZ partner. If you know of anyone who fits this criteria, I can be contacted at investinginmerinoATgmailDOTcom.

Thanks
Diana


----------

